# Just a Halloween picture



## pearl (Mar 17, 2008)

Just a picture for you guys on the dark side of town who dont get over to our side of town . posted the same one on the diecast side of town . l.o.l.:wave:

Just like to play around with ideas trying photoshop.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

*Trick or treat!!!!*

Pearl, your pictures are always a feast for the eyes!!! And these are no exception!!! Awesome work!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :dude: Happy Halloween!!!


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Smokin!!!!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Coooool pics Pearl!!! I like your imagination!!! RM


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

Now i am in the mood to setup Coach's chamber of horror......I love scarin the kiddies on spook day...


Dave


----------



## pearl (Mar 17, 2008)

Got to play and have fun thanks for the comments ..


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Nice ones Pearl ! !*

Tis the season for tricks and treats. Love the one with all the costumed celebs...Perfect!!!!! nd

BTW....


coach61 said:


> Now i am in the mood to setup Coach's chamber of horror......I love scarin the kiddies on spook day...


Again with all your holey undershorts strung up in the garage Coach? :lol:


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Trick or Treat.....Mmmmmmmmmmmmm candy please!*

Pearl,

You got some fun looking toys! I see franky and his bride along with lots of other Kewl Trick or Treaters.

Don't forget to add the Toilet Paper in the trees to all your houses the day after.  Dang kids...lol


Bob...sharing pics is great...zilla


----------



## pearl (Mar 17, 2008)

bobhch said:


> Pearl,
> 
> You got some fun looking toys! I see franky and his bride along with lots of other Kewl Trick or Treaters.
> 
> ...


Bob that would be a very tiny roll of paper l.o.l. guess thats why there no trees around the school board probably cut them down .l.o.l.




tjd241.

I bought the superheroes a long time ago they came with a micro machine pack when they were getting rid of them at a Kmart type store a dollar a pack .I bought the super heroes and odd figures like aliens and tiny spaceships and tiny cars that would be like a.. n scale car that you would see on a.. n scale model railroad the cars were so tiny the people would never fit in they were to large just like today.. The 1/64 scale people dont fit in 1/64 scale cars but some of the 1/87 scale people will thats when i decided to use my scale if it looks close good enough l.o.l.

The orange guy looks like a jet pilot to me i had no idea what i would do with them in fact that one came in a 12 pack with a tiny little spaceship thing. But they are perfect 1/87 scale little people so for the next 10 years they sat in my junk tray then i thought ...halloween i can used all my odd junk i collect. l.o.l.

Never know what things can be converted to something interesting .

I try hide my way of doing things the ghost busters are 1/64 scale people and real close to batman they make him look tiny.

The batmobile is low so by putting those figures close they look like they are on scale , the ghostbusters old caddy is very large and tall so by putting the 3 ghost buster figures close to it they look like they belong with the car and they do They are 1/64 scale.

By putting batman in the center of the picture everyone knows who he is so the eye is drawn to the centre of the picture and ignores the scale is all wrong,1/87 scale and 1/64 scale figures and only 2 inches apart.

A birds eye view makes them seem the right size , All this i learned from a guy who hates things that are not on perfect scale so if i have to use it taught me how to hide my scale mistakes as he a calls them. l.o.l.

But i converted him hes not fussy anymore a 1/87 scale person in a 1/ 64 scale car looks neat to him and it still has its legs, try a 1/64 scale person you have to cut the steering wheel out to get them in then glue it back on and most times cut the legs off them and still a tight fit and thats in a convertible.

all this talk .. WHY. well if you guys are looking for a cheap way to add a little grandstand at the side of a race track 1/87 scale people are ok. If they are far enough away and the camera angle is right .. They are easy to find and cheaper than 1/64 scale figures , and they do the same job ,just an illusion you got a neat race track with just a little grand stand and 10 or 15 people it dont have to be packed with people its early the race has not started yet those cars running around the track are just practicing 

Randy ..
Your right imagination .
over rides reality and makes a hobby a fun thing. 


Smokin .. it does look like smoke to me still dont have the night mist thing right should have added rain .l.o.l. 
i know you dont mean it that way l.o.l.

I find Photoshop interesting dont understand half the instructions on the tutorials.Just like my camera I tossed the book away and just try things to see how they work easier to learn by doing than reading, make enough mistakes and you learn a little .


----------



## ScottD961 (Jan 31, 2008)

Once again Pearl , your work amazes me !


----------



## pearl (Mar 17, 2008)

OH it dont take much to amaze you anyways l.o.l. 

i looked allover for a wonder woman figure but couldn't find one .

My husband likes her because she has nice eyes l.o.l.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

My eyes are up here...


----------



## pearl (Mar 17, 2008)

Bill Hall said:


> My eyes are up here...


Nice cat l.o.l.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

:thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## ScottD961 (Jan 31, 2008)

pearl said:


> OH it dont take much to amaze you anyways l.o.l.
> 
> i looked allover for a wonder woman figure but couldn't find one .
> 
> My husband likes her because she has nice eyes l.o.l.


 True, true, Pearl I have always been a pushover for your work anyways ! So you got a fan here no matter what ! LOL 
Cmon now , a woman with your resoursefullness couldn't come up with a Wonder Woman outfit/ figure? HHhhmmm me thinks you weren't trying !
Truth fully I always liked her eyes too......um what color were they again?
:thumbsup:


----------



## pearl (Mar 17, 2008)

ScottD961 said:


> True, true, Pearl I have always been a pushover for your work anyways ! So you got a fan here no matter what ! LOL
> Cmon now , a woman with your resoursefullness couldn't come up with a Wonder Woman outfit/ figure? HHhhmmm me thinks you weren't trying !
> Truth fully I always liked her eyes too......um what color were they again?
> :thumbsup:


Her eyes are a kind of greenish blue i think . l.o.l.

Kind of hard to make something that small .Make a lot of things with my sewing machines for large dolls but not that tiny . l.o.l.


----------

